# Neo-technical zombies



## sossego (Jul 5, 2014)

I am always amazed at how many people let their brains be sucked in by modern consumer technology. Ye olde one eyed monster has become the iDiot/'Rhoid.


----------



## hitest (Jul 6, 2014)

sossego said:
			
		

> I am always amazed at how many people let their brains be sucked in by modern consumer technology. Ye olde one eyed monster has become the iDiot/'Rhoid.



Resistance is futile you will be iAssimilated.


----------



## nakal (Jul 6, 2014)

Find me a portable device which replaces my mobile phone and lets me use most of my applications which I have on FreeBSD and I buy it, even when it turns out to be expensive compared to the consumer crap. Oh yea... it also must fit into my pocket and needs to last at least 1 day before charging it again. I also would be nice to have a high-resolution screen that does not break easily.

As long as there is nothing else available, I stick with the dumbed-down technology for consumers. At least I can read email and have an XMPP-client that works.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 6, 2014)

I guess I am waiting for an x86 phone which does not provide any OS preinstalled.

(It likely has to be x86 because ARM devices still dont have a standardized boot system and I dont want to have to download a specific image unique to my device).

It has been over 10 years since "smart phones" became cool. Why does nothing like this exist yet?!


----------



## sossego (Jul 20, 2014)

Smart phones......

Ha ha!


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 20, 2014)

New tech is great for those that have to have, and show off, the latest greatest piece of equipment. It's what keeps the prices down on consumer items. 
I have 2 Intel i3 based machines, second gen, but I don't _need_ them, I do most of my computing on a netbook. I did buy a tablet, but couldn't get on with it, so went back to my little portable 'old' tech machine.


----------

